# Debbie vs Laurie: Massive MILF Battle , by Mollycoddles



## mollycoddles (Jan 3, 2016)

_[ Author's Note: Hi! This is a story that I wrote a little while ago, but I really liked how it came out so I thought I'd also share it here: It's a cross-over story about two massively pneumatic, massively egocentric women having a battle of wills, featuring characters from my own Alice series and Samster2's (http://samster2.deviantart.com/) Debbie Hill series -- as well as a character by Vader7476 (http://vader7476.deviantart.com/). Please let me know any feedback!
If you like it, remember that you can see more of my writing at my Deviantart (http://mcoddles.deviantart.com/) or even more by supporting me on Patreon (https://www.patreon.com/mollycoddles?ty=h). Also, check out this new collaboration I did with the artist Jelliroll (http://jelliroll.deviantart.com/) : http://www.e-junkie.com/281927/product/508407.php#Jelliroll+and+MCoddles+#1+-+Pork+Barrel+Politics

 ]_

 *Debbie vs Laurie: Massive MILF Battle 
by mollycoddles*​

Debbie Hill liked what she saw. The woman who stared back at her from the mirror may have been plump (okay, downright fat), but she was still drop dead sexy. Although in her mid 40s, Debbie barely looked a day over 30. A few trips to the plastic surgeon over the years ensured that she still had the same smooth skin and perfect smile, and her golden blonde hair was still as lustrous as ever. Debbie wasn’t one to shy away from artificial treatments as long as they kept her looking good, as evidenced by her ample breast implants, but she had a high maintenance hot fat wife look that still made men drool.


Once a curvy cutie, easy living and an insatiable sweet tooth had ballooned Debbie into a massive, pneumatic MILF.


When she was younger, Debbie had some trouble adjusting to her gradually swelling figure. A former high school beauty queen and professional cheerleader, she was classically curvaceous in her youth. But after she married her husband Hank and his third string Dallas Cowboys career ended, Debbie had settled into the small town of Burnett, Texas where Hank ran the Chevrolet dealership and she was mother to four daughters. It was no surprise that she no longer had the same slender build, but her expanding waistline didn’t make her any less gorgeous &#8211; especially since it was accompanied by a full, voluptuous bosom and a big, round booty.


“Who’re these friends of yours again?” asked Debbie, examining herself in the hotel bathroom mirror.


Her husband Hank walked into the bathroom adjusting his tie.
“Frank and Laurie. They live in California, around San Francisco, I think.”
Debbie rolled her eyes. Californians never seemed to fit into the Texas culture when they came out here, and San Franciscans least of all. But before starting his own business, Hank had been a college football star, playing for the Texas Tech Red Raiders. Frank had played alongside him, and apparently they’d become good friends over their four years together. Now Frank and his wife were here in Lubbock attending the same college reunion as the Hills, and the two old friends were eager to catch up.
Debbie had never met Frank or his wife Laurie, but she imagined she’d be spending the night entertaining a pair of tofu-munching hippies who probably arrived to the event in an old VW bus powered by rainbows. Debbie remembered that old burn-out her fitness freak mother was dating. Last time she saw him he lectured her for hours about all the poisons in the modern American diet and how much healthier we would all be if we turned to natural, organic foods. Debbie was a hopeless junk food junkie, so she didn’t appreciate that at all.


Debbie carefully stood up, wobbling just a little unsteadily. She had to move slowly due to the tightness of her dress. Debbie had grown comfortable in her plush body, but tonight she felt like she needed just a little confidence boost. Under her creamy pink dress, Debbie wore a heavy duty Spanx girdle that helped to restrain her explosive curves and firm up her plump bottom. It was under a lot of pressure but she was willing to take the risk.


Hank looked his wife over. “Damn, Squeezy,” he said, using his old pet name for her. “You look stunning.”


“Oh stop it, Hank, you’re too much,” said Debbie but she giggled in spite of herself. She did love it when Hank praised her. “You ever met this wife of his?”


“No, but Frank sure talked about her a lot back in the day. They were high school sweethearts, you know.”


“Aw, how sweet.” Debbie smiled. The thought of a couple being together since high school was pretty adorable and made the blonde bombshell want to melt. But she was still skeptical that she would have much in common with some twig from the left coast.


“Frank started his own construction company after school and he does pretty well for himself now. Laurie’s a lawyer out there.”


“Hmm.” Debbie wasn’t sure about that at all. A California lawyer sounded kind of snotty. Since graduating college Debbie's focus had been her kids. In her little dream world she'd have been a stay at home mom but with expensive tastes she'd taken a part time job at Bank of Texas in Burnett. With her two eldest now sixteen and eighteen she'd taken full time hours and been promoted to Assistant Manager. Not exactly a lawyer but Debbie figured she could hold her own with any California airhead. Hank had mentioned that, even after marriage, Laurie had retained her maiden name and still practiced law under it at Belmontes & Singh LLC. If some skinny bitch gave her any guff, Debbie was quite prepared to kick her scrawny ass all the way back to California. But, she reminded herself, she’d promised Hank to be on good behavior tonight.


* * *


Laurie stared out the car window, watching the scrubby west Texas landscape roll past. It wasn’t all that different from her familiar surroundings in California, where she usually saw dry brown Oak chaparral when she looked outside. Then they passed by a billboard advertising a local megachurch &#8211; “Where will you spend eternity?? Lubbock First Baptist Church. 1458 Canton Ave. Come, Be Saved!” &#8211; and Laurie remembered that she wasn’t (figuratively speaking) in Kansas anymore.


Like Debbie, Laurie had a few nips and tucks over the years that helped her to keep her youthful appearance. But despite multiple liposuction operations, Laurie was still massively fat. Maybe if she changed her eating habits, she wouldn’t need to have excess adipose sucked out of her belly and thighs every few years, but Laurie was never one to deny herself. Unlike Debbie, though, Laurie’s enormous bosom was all natural, held in place by a monster bustier. Laurie had also finally started to gray, but the vain vixen dyed for hair to keep her exotic raven-tressed look of her youth.


“Why haven’t I ever met this friend of yours, Frank?” asked Laurie.


“Well, it’s not like we get out to Texas very often,” said Frank, keeping his eyes on the road. It wasn’t easy. Laurie was also a master of the well-maintained sexy fat look, so his eyes kept straying unbidden to soak up her wide sexy body poured into her little black cocktail dress. It was short enough that Frank could almost see up her entire thigh and Laurie’s hefty hooters threatened to surge out of the top every time that she inhaled. Under Laurie’s black dress, a straining Spanx girdle helped to keep her own billowing curves in check.


“And what am I supposed to do while you’re both reminiscing about your glory days?”


“That’s why Hank’s bringing his wife too. I’ll bet that you and Debbie hit off great.”


Laurie snorted. Back in California, she was a highly feared bulldog of an attorney. What could she possibly have to say to some bimbo Texan wifey?


“You too, Maddie, I’m sure you’ll have plenty of fun there.”


The motion of the car was slowly lulling the young blonde woman in the back seat to sleep, but she perked up when Frank addressed her. Maddie had worked in Laurie’s firm for several years now, becoming Laurie’s trusted assistant as well as close friend. Maddie was more than that, though. Since she’d caught Frank and Laurie in flagrante delicto in Laurie’s office once, she had also become the third leg in their occasional threesomes.


“Yes, Mr. Montagna.”


“You know, you CAN call me Frank.”


“No, don’t encourage her,” interrupted Laurie, “You have to maintain an image while we’re in public.” She twisted around in her seat to address Maddie. “Remember, Maddie, I don’t want you being too familiar. It’s Mr. Montagna tonight, okay? We want to make sure these Hills know we’re not just some yahoos from the stix like they are.”


“Yes, Mrs. Belmontes.”


“Good girl.”


“They’re not yahoos from the stix,” said Frank, “Burnett is bigger than, well, some places, you know. Hank runs one of the biggest auto dealers there.”


“And just what does this Debbie woman do?”


“She's an assistant manager or something at Bank of Texas.”


"Really! Wow! So the Fed call her up for advice on how to handle Wall Street?"


"Laurie," gasped Frank.


“Just what I want to do on my vacation, make small talk with some Texas hillbilly,” sniffed Laurie. Frank was here to meet old friends, but Laurie was just tagging along for a change of scenery and to be close to her husband. She rifled through to purse to find her make-up kit.


“I don’t know, Laurie, you might have something in common. They say Hank’s wife used to be a cheerleader too. Maybe you guys could compare notes.”


Laurie flipped open her pocket mirror and carefully examined her reflection. Perfect, every last detail was in place. She grinned widely to look at her perfect white teeth.


“A cheerleader, huh?”


“Yeah, Hank mentioned she was pretty serious.” Frank grinned. “Remember when you could still do cartwheels?”


“What do you mean &#8216;remember when?’ I can still do cartwheels.”


Frank laughed. “Laurie, if you tried to do a cartwheel, you’d knock yourself out with your boobs. And that’s just if you’re lucky.”


Laurie couldn’t help but giggle. “Oh Frank, you jerk.”


She puckered her lips and reapplied her lip gloss.


“Laurie. You will play nice. For my sake, babe?”


He squeezed her hand. Laurie smiled back at him.


“Okay. For your sake, fatass.”


“Maddie, you gonna keep my baby in line tonight?”


“Yes, Mr. Montagna.”


* * *


The reunion was being held in the main conference room of the Marriott Inn, a luxury hotel. It was already crowded by the time that Hank and Debbie made their way downstairs, a large mob gathered around the bar and caterers scurrying back and forth from the kitchen bearing trays of finger foods. Smaller knots of old classmates had already broken off to congregate in the hallways and in some of the smaller adjacent conference suites to talk in private. Debbie tummy grumbled inside its tight Spanx prison, so she was happy to see that at least this event had food. 


“Bruschetta?” asked a waiter, presenting a tray of little toast slices. 


“Please,” said Debbie, plucking a bruschetta and popping it into her mouth.


“There they are! Frank!” Hank waved at someone across the room, dashing off to get their attention.


Like Hank, Frank was a solidly built former athlete. But where Hank still managed to keep in shape, Frank was quite a bit heftier, much of his former muscle now turned to flab, with a large gut and sagging love handles. Still, his full head of hair, only lightly tinged with gray, gave him a powerful, regal look equal to Hank’s.


Laurie, meanwhile, was huge. The raven-haired beauty looked mature but still positively milfy packed into a sparkling, strapless black cocktail dress. Even at her vast size, Laurie’s bust dominated her figure, her breasts sloshing over her dress cups as she wiggled toward her hosts.
Behind the power couple stood a younger woman, a plump blonde in her late-20s in a green figure-hugging dress. Not even the extra frill around the mid-section could disguise that this woman had gained weight recently; the dress was snug enough around her middle that you could see the slight indent of her navel. Still, she looked positively svelte standing next to Frank and Laurie.


“Frank! It’s you!”


“Hank! Son of a gun, you haven’t changed a bit!”


The two men went into a vigorous handshake that soon turned into a bear hug. When they released, Frank pointed to his wife next to him.


“Hank, I want you to meet my wife Laurie.”


Laurie nodded, smiling a tight-lipped smile.


“Laurie! Frank’s told me so much about you.” Frank had often talked about his girlfriend back home during college, regaling Hank with stories about her many exciting qualities. Not the least of which was her knock-out figure. Hank remembered now that Frank had always described Laurie as pretty full-figured, but it looked like middle age spread had helped her blimp into a genuine hefty hottie.


“And this is Maddie, Laurie’s personal assistant.”


“Charmed.” Hank leaned forward to shake Maddie’s hand. 


“I want to introduce you all to my wife Debbie.”


Still chatting amiably, Hank led his guests over to the bar, where Debbie was finishing off her bruschetta and wiping some crumbs from her cleavage.


“Debbie, honey, come meet Frank and Laurie and this is their friend Maddie.”


Debbie turned and her eyes fell on Laurie. She worked hard to hide her surprise; this was not what she had expected at all! Sure, Frank looked about what she expected &#8211; he had that same amiable ex-jock look that she recognized in her own husband. But Laurie didn’t look anything like the California floozy that she’d imagined. Instead, she was a mega-mammaried blimp that rivaled Debbie in size.


“I’m so glad to meet you both,” said Debbie. Her smile didn’t falter for a moment. She had trained to always be a perfect southern hostess, so she knew better than to let her guests know how she really felt. She wanted them to feel perfectly at home.


Laurie, meanwhile, was not nearly so delicate. Her face betrayed her shock. When she was younger, Laurie would have dismissed Debbie as a fat pig and felt nothing but contempt for a woman who let herself go like that. But now that she was older, Laurie actually felt a sharp pang of jealousy looking at this blonde bombshell. Debbie pulled off the hot fat look perfectly, maybe even better than Laurie did. Shit, I thought she’d be some frumpy housewife. Laurie and Frank had a solid, loving marriage, but that hadn’t tempered the prickly, jealous nature of her youth. 


“I’ll go get us some drinks,” said Hank. “What will you have?”


“Oh let me help--,” began Frank.


“This is on me,” said Hank, “My first time seeing my old pal in years and you won’t let me show you some real southern hospitality? You know me better than to fight me on this, Frank.”


Frank acquiesced. “Alright, then I’ll have a Guinness Extra Stout.”


“Midori sour for me, please,” said Laurie.


“Debbie?”


“You know my drink, Hank.”


“A tequila sunrise, it is. And you, Maddie?”


“Just a rum and coke for me, please,” said Maddie.


“Alright. You all wait here, I’ll be right back.”


Hank started across the room.


“So Frank, Hank tells me you run a construction business out there in San Fran,” drawled Debbie.


“Close, we’re just outside the city, in the east bay,” said Frank. “A little town called Los Hermanos.”


“Nobody calls it San Fran, honey,” said Laurie, chuckling smugly.


“No?”


“That’s okay, honey, you couldn’t be expected to know that.”


“Oh one second, on second thought I think a mojito is more my speed tonight,” said Debbie, “Would you excuse me for just a second? I’ll just quick change my order.” 


“No problem,” said Laurie, smiling a plastic smile. She watched Debbie’s round ass wobble as the bloated bunny wiggled her way across the dance floor to reach her husband at the bar.


She met Hank at the bar just before he put their order in.


“Could you change mine to a mojito, honey?” Then she lowered her voice: 



“Hank, she’s huge! I didn’t know they grew them that big out there.”


“I guess Frank’s got better taste than you thought, huh, Squeezy?”
Debbie scowled. “What’s that supposed to mean, Hank Hill?”


“I mean, you thought you’d have to waste your whole evening talking to some Hollywood waif who eats kale and drinks lemon water, but I’ll bet this girl enjoys a good meal as much as you do.”


“She’s kind of a bitch, though.”


“Maybe she just needs some time to warm up. Frank’s a fun guy, I bet any woman he’d marry would be fun too. Get a couple Texas-sized drinks in her and I bet she’ll tone down her attitude fast. Why don’t you head back to the table and let me worry about bringing you drinks?”


Debbie smiled. That didn’t sound so bad.


Laurie, meanwhile, was definitely feeling just a tad threatened by her hostess. Laurie wasn’t used to being charming &#8211; as a powerhouse lawyer back home, she was used to being bossy, being demanding, being condescending and snarky and sugary sweet when she needed to be. But Debbie, for all her flirtatiousness, exuded a genuine southern warmth. Frank definitely seemed to enjoy her presence. Laurie didn’t like that at all.


“Frank, do you think she’s hotter than me?”


“What? Why would you ask that, Laurie. You know you’re the only woman 

for me.”


Laurie narrowed her eyes, watching Debbie bustle about at the bar in her full-to-bursting pink dress. 


“You didn’t tell me she was such a hottie!”


Frank chuckled. “Are you jealous?”


“No!”


“Maddie, I think Laurie’s jealous.”


“I’m not jealous &#8211; don’t bring her into this! You could have told me.”


“Laurie…you promised you’d be nice. Be a good kitty.”


“But Frank --”


“Who’s my good fat kitty?”


Laurie relented. “I am.”


“What are you now?”


“I’m your good fat kitty.”


“Okay then.”


Maddie was always impressed by how Frank was able to control his wife when she was high on bitch-a-hol. She didn’t have time to think about it, though, because Hank and Debbie soon returned with drinks. 


* * *


----------



## mollycoddles (Jan 3, 2016)

After a few rounds, Hank and Frank were having a raucous boys’ talk, trading old war stories. Even Maddie was enjoying the conversation, amused at the locker room gossip and egging them on to reveal more and more goofy tales of their college hi-jinks. Debbie chuckled politely, but couldn’t help drumming her plump manicured fingers on the table. Laurie was bored out of her skull and couldn’t keep a sour expression off her face. The two women entertained themselves by picking appetizers off the trays whenever one of the catering staff came by.


Hank was the first to notice that the wives weren’t interested in their reminisces.


“Debbie, I think we’ve been boring you girls too much. Maybe you want some time for your girl talk?”


Debbie picked up on the cue, just happy to have an excuse to get away from these old stories. “Well, we’ve been polite long enough, haven’t we girls? Why don’t we head in back to one of the private rooms and leave these old boys to their glory day tale?” She popped another canapé into her mouth. How many was that? Debbie had lost count already, but she was starting to feel a little uncomfortably bloated. It didn’t help that her girdle was squeezing her tightly too!


Laurie was just fine with that. “I’d be delighted, Debbie.” She shoved a final puff pastry in her mouth and pushed herself to her feet. “Let’s leave these bores to their beers.” She kissed Frank on the cheek. “Later, sweetie. We’re going to have some girl time now.”


“You girls don’t get into any trouble on your own, alright?” said Hank.


“Oh we’ll be good,” said Debbie laughing. She got to her feet unsteadily (the booze was really starting to hit her) and gave Hank a kiss.


“Yes,” said Laurie. “We’ll be good kitties.”


The three women tottered to one of the hotel’s private side rooms, n opulently decorated room with modern art paintings on the walls and plush leather chairs around a glass coffee table. They were all pleasantly buzzed, a feeling that made both Debbie and Maddie feel good but Laurie feel spiky.


“Phew, so glad to get away from them for a few minutes,” said Debbie, stifling a hiccup. “You know how boys talk when they get started.”
Debbie settled her fat rear into one of the soft chairs. Her eyes flicked over Laurie’s body as the top-heavy diva took a seat opposite her, taking in her massive rack and dangerous curves. No two ways about it, Laurie was massively stacked.


“Do I ever,” agreed Laurie, tipping her glass to her lips. Laurie’s vision was slightly blurred by alcohol, but her eyes were still laser focused on Debbie’s monster hips, boobs and butt packed into her snug salmon-colored dress. God, Debbie had curves!


“I’m so glad to finally meet you, Laurie,” slurred Debbie. “Hank said that Frank couldn’t stop talking about you back in school.”


“Hmm,” said Laurie, “Well, Frank is just such a dear.” She hiccupped. “So what do you do, Debbie?”


“Oh nothing much,” said Debbie with the carefully disguised false modesty of a Texas debutante. “I’m just Assistant Manager at Bank of Texas in Burnett.”


“How exciting,” said Laurie flatly. She shifted in her chair, feeling her own girdle creak. Hopefully no one else heard it, though. “I guess in a town like Burnett, you must be a pretty big wheel.”


“Well, I’m sure it’s not nearly as interesting as what you do. Hank tell me you’re a lawyer?”


“I was voted one of the top 100 tort lawyers in the bay area by California Law Today,” said Laurie arrogantly.


Debbie had no idea what a tort was. Wasn’t that a kind of cake? But she wasn’t about to admit that in front of this arrogant bitch. She was trying to be nice for Hank’s sake, but this woman’s attitude was really something!


“How nice, I’m sure there must be a lot of competition for that.” She turned to Maddie. “And Maddie, you’re Laurie’s assistant?”


“Maddie is just such a treasure,” said Laurie, answering before Maddie could open her mouth. “We wouldn’t dream of going anywhere without her.”


Maddie couldn’t help but smirk. Truth be told, Maddie really was indispensible these days &#8211; but this was the first time that she had ever head Laurie admit it and now it was only to show off to Debbie. 
Debbie arched an eyebrow. Laurie might take her for an air-headed trophy wife that Hank kept around solely so he could ogle her tits and ass, but she wasn’t dumb. She could read people pretty well, and something wasn’t gelling in Laurie’s claims. For one thing, the face Maddie made when Laurie started praising her abilities as an assistant. Debbie could tell that Maddie didn’t hear this sort of thing often, as much as Laurie wanted Debbie to believe it. This bitch is probably a real hard ass boss, thought Debbie.
Not that Debbie was exactly easy on the help. She was a demanding diva, but at least she wasn’t a total bitch.


“What’s the matter? She can’t answer for herself, darlin’?”


“Oh, sometimes Laurie just likes to &#8211;“ began Maddie but Laurie cut her off.
“What a charming way of speaking you have,” said Laurie. “That accent is just adorable.”


“Thank you, darlin’,” said Debbie coolly.


“Tarnation,” said Laurie in an exaggerated mockery of a Texas drawl. “All this hootin’ an’ a-hollerin’ has jest plumb tuckered me out, ah reckin’.”


Both Debbie and Maddie stared at Laurie. Debbie was not happy. What a bitch! This woman’s superior attitude was really pissing her off. 



Nevertheless, she didn’t want to make a scene, especially since she was the wife of one of Hank’s oldest friends. All she had to do was keep her cool tonight. Tomorrow this snooty brat would be on a plane back to California, to the land of crack and sunshine, and out of her life for good.
Debbie smiled an icy smile while running her finger around the rim of her half-filled glass.


“You know, some people think we have pretty funny accents out in California,” began Maddie, desperate to defuse the tension. “I’m originally from Simi Valley and some people say I still have some of that valley girl way of talking—“


“Ain’t that something,” said Debbie, her eyes still on Laurie. “So you used to cheerlead, Laurie?”


“Oh yes, back in high school.” Laurie smiled smugly. Laurie’s face was flushed a deep red from booze as she emptied her glass.


“Oh honey, high school? That’s just adorable. You know, I used to cheerlead for the Dallas Cowboys.”


Maddie watched the two queen bees jostling for dominance. It was a fascinating display, made all the more theatrical by the fact that a blonde in a light dress was vying against a raven in a black dress. It made the two bulging beauties look like opposing queens in a chess game.


“The Dallas…Cowboys,” repeated Laurie. Shit, no way. Debbie was a professional cheerleader? Laurie had grown too fat to cheerlead by the time she graduated high school, so she never pursued it any further.


“I think it’s just so cute that you were a cheerleader too,” continued Debbie, pointedly ignoring Laurie’s stunned reaction. “Even if you were only cheering in high school. But then, I guess not everyone’s got what it takes to get to the big leagues.”


“Musta been a long time ago,” said Laurie, “It’s such a shame that when you quit, all that muscle turns right to fat.”


That tears it!


“You wanna say somethin’, darling?”


The gloves were off. Both women were buzzed from too much alcohol and ready to rumble. At the same time, they were both too full and fat to bother standing up, so they’d have to trade barbs from across the room instead of coming to blows. 


“You wanna talk about fat, you cow?” continued Debbie. “You’re way bigger than I am! You look like a whale!”


“You wish you had curves like me,” snarled Laurie, “Why else would you have such an obviously fake boob job?”


In response to Debbie’s shocked expression, Laurie continued: “Oh I can tell, sweetie. I’ve got the real thing, so I know a fake when I see it.” Grinning, she cupped her own massive melons with her hands.


“Yeah, well at least mine don’t sag!”


Now it was Laurie’s turn to goggle. Her mouth dropped open. “How dare you---!”


“Come off it, darlin’, you’re not fooling anyone! I can see all that undercarriage you’re wearing right through that dress of yours. You’d probably sag all the way to the floor without it!”


This was turning into a genuine catfight! Maddie had to find a way to defuse the situation or these two pampered princesses were going to tear each other apart.


“Laurie, Debbie, don’t you think &#8211;“


“Quiet, Maddie, no one asked you,” snapped Laurie.


“Gonna blame your assistant, darlin’?” drawled Debbie.


“Don’t you start telling me how to treat my staff!”


“You lay off, you fat bloated hog! Where do you get off, comin’ here and actin’ like the queen bee? You’re just an overstuffed blowhard who ain’t got no manners!”


“I don’t need to take that from a fat blonde bimbo! What have you done since you were a cheerleader? Sit on your ass and blow up? I’m a successful lawyer!”


“If you’re half as good at talkin’ as you are at eatin’, you’d be the best lawyer in the country! You’ve been stuffing your face all night &#8211; no wonder you couldn’t cheerlead past high school. You were probably already too much of a blimp to fit in the uniform!”


Maddie had to think fast. If she didn’t do something quick, these two mammoth MILFs would be at each other’s throats. Laurie leaned forward in her seat, nearly tipping over from the weight of her chest and the effects of the liquor. Maddie heard the soft groan of Laurie’s girdle fighting against her might girth as the buxom bitch inhaled deeply to begin another diatribe.


“Don’t think you can talk to me like that, you fat hick! Maybe if you didn’t sit around eating creamed corn and drinking moonshine like the rest of your hillbilly kinfolk, you’d still be a cheerleader instead of blowing up until your ass is the size of the Texas sky!”


Debbie slammed her glass onto the table, her face going red in anger.


“You wanna talk about eatin’ too much creamed corn, honey? Tell me, how do ya even fit into th’ court room? Do they hafta grease you up like a pig to even fit through the court room doors? Do they hafta count the jury box after court to make sure you didn’t get hungry and eat any of them?” Debbie sneered, her chest heaving as her breathing quickened in anger. Maddie could hear the same tell-tale groaning coming from Debbie’s dress too.


“Would you excuse me for just a second, please?” Maddie said, standing up. “I need to…powder my nose quick.”


“Fine! Why should I care what you do?”


“Go for it, darlin’. If I could, I’d be leavin’ too.’”


The two women were almost shouting at each other when Maddie left the room. She considered going to Frank and Hank for help, but she didn’t want to interrupt them in the middle of their conversation. Besides, if she was to be a good assistant, she really should handle this on her own. She was formulating a plan already, but she had no idea if it would work.
A waiter passed by with a tray of stuffed mushrooms. Maddie sprang into action.


“Hey, could I borrow that? Thanks!” The waiter gawked in confusion as Maddie snatched the tray from his hands and dashed away.


Back in the side room, the two hyper-voluptuous tarts were still screaming abuses at each other.


“Heeey, look what I found!” Maddie set the tray of stuffed mushrooms on the table between the two feuding fatties. Normally, one of Maddie’s jobs was to make sure that Laurie didn’t overeat at functions like this. Laurie was notoriously bad at judging her own limits and, when left to her own devices, would often overindulge until she felt sick. Poor Maddie had the thankless job of denying Laurie food. No matter how many times the arrogant, buxom diva ate herself sick, she never appreciated Maddie’s efforts and would usually throw a fit every time that Maddie intervened. It was worse when alcohol was being served, because Laurie could get downright belligerent after a few drinks. Or rather, more belligerent. Maddie had learned to use a subtle hand, casually redirecting wait staff so that they would avoid Laurie as she wandered through the party.


Tonight, though, Maddie had a plan. And a second helping of appetizers was exactly what these two women needed.


“Maddie, this is not the time,” snapped Laurie, but her hands still reached 

for an appetizer while she continued to snap insults at Debbie.


In her time working for Laurie, Maddie had developed an expert eye for judging the limits of clothing. She could tell just by examining the straining stitching on an elegant cocktail gown whether the seams were in eminent danger of ripping or if they had just enough give to accommodate one more cream puff or bite of shrimp scampi. She could tell if a gasping button on a jacket was ready to give or if it would hold out through just one more glass of sherry.


These two plumpers thought that their dirty little secret was safe, but Maddie knew. Sure, most other party attendees wouldn’t notice, but Maddie could see the nearly invisible lines beneath their elegant dresses that revealed they both needed a little extra help keeping their figures in check. Both women were packed into tight spanx girdles.


Even while they continued sniping at each other, they still couldn’t resist free food. Maddie watched as one woman, then the other, both reaching for the mushrooms, picking up treats to pop into their mouths between acidic barbs.


“Oooo! I’d kick your big butt right now if I hadn’t promised Hank I’d be nice to ya,” said Debbie, shoving a mushroom into her mouth.


“Ha! You wanna kick my butt? You’d hafta get up outta your chair to do that, fatso!” Laurie sneered, chewing on an appetizer.


“Why you—“


POP! POP! POP!


Debbie froze, a look of abject terror on her face, as a noise like rapid fire gunshots filled the room. She’d finally eaten one mushroom too many and her girdle was splitting apart as her overstuffed body popped out.


Laurie might have laughed at the sight, except that she could feel that not all the loud pops were coming from Debbie’s failing Spanx. Her own girdle was rapidly losing the battle against her swollen physique, ripping apart under the pressure of her hyper-voluptuous curves.


Maddie watched in barely concealed delight as the two pompous porkers burst their girdles simultaneously. She had timed it perfectly! Both Debbie and Laurie could only watch, helpless, as their freed bodies rapidly expanded up to their true sizes. They looked like two helium balloons inflating with gas. The expansion seemed to go on forever and for a moment Maddie began to feel like Debbie and Laurie might actually burst like a pair of overfilled blimps. It would be almost fitting; they were both so full of hot air!


When it stopped, Debbie and Laurie were left staring at each other in shock. Each other substantially larger than she’d appeared to be just moments earlier.


Maddie cleared her throat. “Well now. It looks like you two might have something in common that you’d like to talk about. I’ll just give you ladies some privacy.” She ducked out quickly, closing the door behind her. Outside the room, Maddie put her ear to the door and strained to listen. They weren’t yelling at each other anymore. That was a good sign.
Laurie broke the silence first.


“You wear a girdle?!” she said.


“I was about to say the same thing!” said Debbie, “I had no idea!”


“Neither did I.”


Silence.


“I really didn’t know. I guess…I guess I gotta admit, darlin’, you may be a bitch but you carry it well.”


“Thanks. I should say…you carry yours well too. For a blonde bimbo.”


“I just can’t believe, this whole time you were squeezed into a girdle too!”


“Well, a girl needs a little extra help at my age,” said Laurie. “But you! I was sure you…I thought for sure you were curvy but not THAT curvy!”
Debbie patted her swollen middle. “You might say, there’s a reason Hank calls me Squeezy.”


Laurie chuckled. “Frank calls me his Fat Kitty.”


“Now ain’t that sweet! I guess we’re both a bit bigger in the britches than we’d like to admit.” Debbie chuckled. “Plus, what can I say? Four pregnancies. That and the good life agrees with me. Honey, you know what they say. If you’re curvy and blonde at twenty, you’re going to be fat, rich and blonde by thirty. And, honey, I was damn curvy and blonde at twenty.”


“Shit, four pregnancies? You look… pretty great all things considered!”


“Hmmm, well, darlin’, in the spirit of reconciliation, I’ll take that as a compliment.”


“No, I really meant it!”


Debbie reached into her purse to pull out her mobile phone. “Take a look.”
Debbie had a whole collection of digital photos of her kids. “Here’s Danielle. And Savanah. And the twins.”


“Aw, Savanah’s got your eyes.”


“She’s a cheerleader too, followin’ in Mom’s footsteps, I guess. Danielle takes more after her dad.”


Laurie pulled out her smart phone and pulled up a photo of a trim teenager. “That’s my Lauren.”


Debbie laughed. “She’s darling. I can tell she’s gonna be a real heart-breaker, just like her mom.”


“Oh, stop!” Laurie laughed. She patted her own ample tummy. “Of course, I’ve just had one. So I don’t have any excuse for this. Just too much love for that full-up feeling.”


Debbie brightened. “Oh honey, don’t talk to me about that! You KNOW I love that full-up feeling too.” 


Both women laughed now. If there was one thing that they definitely had in common, it was a mutual love of that pleasantly stuffed feeling after good meal. Their waistlines certainly bore testament to that!
Outside the room, Maddie sighed in relief. The sound of girlish laughter had now replaced the yelling. It seemed like her gamble had paid off.


* * *


Debbie tapped her empty glass. She wasn’t sure how long she and Laurie had been sitting there, talking &#8211; long enough that they’d sent Maddie several times to refill their glasses. It took a lot of alcohol to get these two ladies sloshed, but they were definitely still feeling it. Luckily, their initial booze-addled antipathy had melted into a sloppy, drunken camaraderie as they gossiped about everything from their cheerleading days to their families to their love of food. 


“So you think the boys have had enough alone time out there?” asked Debbie.


“Yeah, but how (hic) are we gonna… how are we gonna get out of here without anyone noticing that… well, we’re both suddenly a lot bigger?”


“Darlin’, ain’t no one out there from Burnett and I’ll bet there ain’t no one out there from, where was it, Los Hermanos? You ain’t never gonna see any of these people again in your life, so they won’t be able to tell if we’re a little wider and a little thicker coming out than we were goin’ in.”


Laurie threw back the rest of her drink. “Let’s do it. Come help me up, sweetie, the booze is starting to hit me.”


Debbie pushed herself to her feet and wiggled over to Laurie, her walk inhibited both by alcohol and her dress’s tightness. Honestly, it was a miracle that the two hefty hotties had busted their girdles without splitting their dresses.


“Let’s go show the world how these two hot fat wives roll,” said Debbie, putting her arm around her former rival as Laurie struggled to rise. Smiling slyly, Laurie put her arm around Debbie’s thick back.


“Let’s,” she said.


* * *


“How do you do it, Maddie?” asked Frank. He shook his head is disbelief and drained his glass of Jack Daniels. Laurie and Debbie were across the room chatting, well, if not amiably at least civilly. They each looked substantially bigger than they had when they first arrived. It wasn’t possible that they’d gained THAT much extra weight in one night, but Maddie pantomimed an exploding girdle at him and Frank understood.
Maddie grinned sheepishly. “Sometimes, you have to just have light touch.”


“That’s amazing,” said Hank. Hank wasn’t worried about Debbie holding her own, but he was glad to see the wives getting along. “Look at them now, thick as thieves.” He turned to Frank, pointing his glass at Maddie. “You ever consider partin’ with her? Listen, Maddie, you ever get tired of workin’ for this chump, we could use a girl with your talents here in Texas.”


“Tempting,” said Maddie, “But I’ll stay with the devil I know.”


They all laughed. Across the room, Debbie and Laurie were laughing too. It was a good reunion.


----------



## Toby125 (Jan 5, 2016)

I'd love to see the other characters as MILFs in this universe, see where they could have ended up.


----------



## mollycoddles (Jan 6, 2016)

Toby125 said:


> I'd love to see the other characters as MILFs in this universe, see where they could have ended up.




By complete coincidence, I actually just wrote a story about another character from this universe as a MILF: http://mcoddles.deviantart.com/art/Jen-and-Jelena-Available-Now-582301416 XD


----------

